# Snus?



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Does anyone do snus? Or as I like to call it, 'hitting the _snuus_ button. What do you think?


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

nope. I had to use google to figure out what you're talking about


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

I've used it. I had the triumph, they were giving it away if you bought smokes at this gas station the one day. The stuff is Ok. I use it if I'm somewhere I cant smoke (everywhere), or chew (most places) and I need a fix bad. They say you don't need to spit with the stuff, but dont swallow to much of the juice or it will give you a sore throat. Works the best for me if I only leave it in for about five to ten minutes that way the pouch doesn't get too moist. It does sort of burn your gums at first but thats how you know its working . It does calm your nicotine craving for awhile.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yeah I've had Triumph too, they were giving it out for free at a lot of bars here around campus, along with the Camel kind. Columbus is a test market, and it seems that sales have started to take off. The Camel kind is much better IMO, but the pouches are tiny.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> The Camel kind is much better IMO, but the pouches are tiny.


Agreed, you have to pop 3 of them in to make it worth it.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'de highly recommend Skoal Straight Long-cut and leave this stuff for their target market: 13 year olds.

I really don't get it honestly. Skoal tried to market something called Flavor Packs a while back. lol flavor packs, it was a small "Bandit" coated with sugar, and I'm assuming these Snus things are similar to this?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Well, Skoal is disgusting to a lot of people, especially females. Snus also is less detremental to mouth health....AND, no spitting/dehydration required! Triumph is just as strong as Skoal IMO, if not stronger.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

ive tried it too my cousin got some for free when he bought smokes too. 
I usually use grizzly straight.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Well, Skoal is disgusting to a lot of people, especially females. Snus also is less detremental to mouth health.



Yeah, dipping is disgusting, thats why it's so manly  I really doubt it dehydrates the user honestly. Sure your mouth might get a little dry from spitting so much, but dehydration? Never saw that warning on the can before  I'm not sure if your saying dip is offensive to females as in they won't use it or they think its gross when guys use it? If its the first, I can understand that - create something a little more feminine that hopefully women consumers would jump on board with so they can sell more product. If it's because women think dipping is gross, and you'll be less attractive to the opposite sex as a user... I really don't know what to say to that other than, who cares? lol

Snus is safer than dip? As far as the end users health goes, it's tobacco gimme a break! It's a far cry, but it's like saying 9mm slugs are less detrimental to one's health than a .45 slugs are. Honestly, if you're worried about your health and your using tobbaco you really shouldn't be using. I'm not one of those preachy anti-tobbaco people either, I'm a user myself


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

For me, the benefits outweigh. Thank's for your input.

Here is some information for what this stuff is, if anyone doesn't know. The main difference between American chew (Skoal) and Swedish chew (Snus) is that Swedish chew is steam cured, opposed to the American fire curing technique. Using steam results in much less carcinogens and less mouth irritation (which causes the need to spit with Skoal).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snus


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

only works spitless if you use it on your upper lip.. which is how they say to use it, which is weird. If you put it on your lower lip, you have spit ducts. Which you better spit that Tobaccy juice out, or you'll get a whicked stomach ache.

I prefere the camel brand, only buy them when I'm taking a road trip, or when I'm fishing and can't smoke (wading)


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Bunch of spitters!!!!


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Tried the Triumph...tastes better than I thought it would. But I'll stick with the old Grizzly Wintergreen long cut.

Good Fishin'

Joe


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey>>I am a rep for RJ Reynolds and we make the Camel SNUS you guys are buzzing about. Snus is a smokeless, spitless, pouch of pasteurized tobacco which enables you to introduce nicotine to your system through the gums. It was a product made for smokers not for those who enjoy dip or chew. It is very dry and will take several minutes to moisten after inserted into the upper lip. It is recommended that you put it in the upper lip because there arent as many salivary glands there and you wont produce as much saliva. It is safe to swallow because the tobacco has been cured to rid it of bacteria. It delivers as much nicotine as a regular cigarette. It is not safer than smoking or dipping. Dont fool yourselves. It is still a tobacco product to use it with caution. 

With regard to pouch size, in April RJR decided to make the pouches bigger due to complaints that they were too small. Now the pouches are bigger and instead of 20 in a tin, you now only get 15. Consequently, that also caused a price drop of about .20/tin. SNUS is a great alternative to smoking and enables you to enjoy tobacco in all the places you cant smoke. It is most popular for those who cant smoke at work, or are going on a flight. 

If you have any further questions, just ask. THANKS! Happy SNUSING.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Years ago I used to work at a cigar factory in Florida wich also is affiliated with makers of chewing and smokeless tobacco in other places , and from what I seen at the cigar factory...if the tobacco is handled anything like what they do with smoking tobacco you guys wouldnt put it in your mouth. Stuff swept up off the floor, used tobacco that had been spit out, bugs , etc. all are NOT supposed to end up in the tobacco hoppers for production ( according to policy ) but they do, and in pretty sizeable amounts. I dont know much about production quality and cleanliness at the smokless tobacco factories but I suspect it isnt all that much different since they are not closely regulated and inspected by the FDA or any other group like food production is and in the end they dont want to throw anything away because its all about making money. I am also not sure how they can have everything sterilized so it dosent make you sick. Just something to think about when you are enjoying that pinch of tobacco


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

yonderfishin said:


> Years ago I used to work at a cigar factory in Florida wich also is affiliated with makers of chewing and smokeless tobacco in other places , and from what I seen at the cigar factory...if the tobacco is handled anything like what they do with smoking tobacco you guys wouldnt put it in your mouth. Stuff swept up off the floor, used tobacco that had been spit out, bugs , etc. all are NOT supposed to end up in the tobacco hoppers for production ( according to policy ) but they do, and in pretty sizeable amounts. I dont know much about production quality and cleanliness at the smokless tobacco factories but I suspect it isnt all that much different since they are not closely regulated and inspected by the FDA or any other group like food production is and in the end they dont want to throw anything away because its all about making money. I am also not sure how they can have everything sterilized so it dosent make you sick. Just something to think about when you are enjoying that pinch of tobacco


That Nasty! how do they get away with that. (packs can, inserts dip, spits in garbage can)


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

grino21 said:


> Hey>>I am a rep for RJ Reynolds and we make the Camel SNUS you guys are buzzing about. Snus is a smokeless, spitless, pouch of pasteurized tobacco which enables you to introduce nicotine to your system through the gums. It was a product made for smokers not for those who enjoy dip or chew. It is very dry and will take several minutes to moisten after inserted into the upper lip. It is recommended that you put it in the upper lip because there arent as many salivary glands there and you wont produce as much saliva. It is safe to swallow because the tobacco has been cured to rid it of bacteria. It delivers as much nicotine as a regular cigarette. It is not safer than smoking or dipping. Dont fool yourselves. It is still a tobacco product to use it with caution.
> 
> With regard to pouch size, in April RJR decided to make the pouches bigger due to complaints that they were too small. Now the pouches are bigger and instead of 20 in a tin, you now only get 15. Consequently, that also caused a price drop of about .20/tin. SNUS is a great alternative to smoking and enables you to enjoy tobacco in all the places you cant smoke. It is most popular for those who cant smoke at work, or are going on a flight.
> 
> If you have any further questions, just ask. THANKS! Happy SNUSING.


Dear Sir

My name is RareVos, one of the sons of major Gen Gumel Danjuma Sule, The late Nigeria's former minister of mines and power in the regime of the late former Nigeria's military Head of state, Gen Sanni Abacha.

He married my mother on the agreement that my mother,Amina Fausat Sule, will maintain her family's SNUS together with her children. Before he died in the German hospital on the 15th of November 1988 where he went to operate on the cancer of the knee, he fixed the Sum of $30,000.000.00 in the Central Bank of Nigeria under Intartrade Ventures Ltd on behalf of my mother. The 3 yrs maturity period placed on the money is due but the problem we are having now is that we lost the whole of the SNUS as a result of fire, which gutted our house 3 months ago.

We have discussed with our family attorney on how to collect the SNUS with out hitches, he advised us to liaise with a foreigner who will act as the foreign partner of Intartrade Ventures Ltd and will purport that The SNUS in question is urgently needed overseas for an important SNUS project.

It is on this basis I am seeking for assistance. Your percentage is negotiable. Please note; your age and profession doesn't really matter in this transaction. Waiting for your immediate response.

Regards,

RareVos


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Hmmmm,.....I dont really understand that last post


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Lol, I've gotten those email before!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

hahahaha. nice. as far as the clenliness goes, snus tobacco goes through a different treatment than regular dip and cig tobacco.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Some guy gave me a couple coupons for tins of the Camel stuff. Rang up for almost $5 for 15 little pouches. It would take 3 of them probably to work!! I'll use the other coupon but I won't pay for it.


----------

